# Happy Birthday Mezzaluna



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Yes, may you have a wonderful day!!!!



Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wonderful Mezz!
To a year of good health, wealth and wine!

Happy Birthday!

Jim, Ruth, Abby, Olly & Noah


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Ditto all the above, Mezz.! I thought yours was on the 17th. I'll get it right one of these years. Happy day.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What they all said.    

Best wishes for a happy, healthy year.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

I wish you all the best in health and happiness for your new year.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz oh ye from Wisconsin: Land of funny accents.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dumb Wisconsin Laws

Butter substitutes are not allowed to be served in state prisons. 

As people used to smuggle it in from Illinois, all yellow butter substitute is banned. 

At one time, margarine was illegal. 

State Law made it illegal to serve apple pie in public restaurants without cheese. 

While all cheese making requires a license, Limburger cheese making requires a master cheese maker's license. 

Have a wonderful birthday and don't get arrested!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy birthday to you
squashed tomatoes & stew
bread & butter in the gutter
happy birthday to you



How old !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you everybody, for the funny, warm and quirky wishes. So far I spent an hour in a great Italian food emporium in Kenosha, lunched with frends, browsed for half an hour in another nice food store, and am relaxing while waiting to meet my husband for dinner. Life is beautiful when your birthday comes on a day you don't have to work!

Chrose, those cheese laws were finally all lifted (I don't know about the limburger one) in the past 15-20 years I think. When my Wisconsin relatives visited us in Illinois in the '50s and '60s, they would buy lots of yellow margarine to take home to Milwaukee. Protectionism isn't fun.

Jim, I will indulge with a really big red wine tonight with dinner. L'Chaim!

Hugs to everyone. You are good people to say such nice things. :blush:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ooohh, Mezz...I missed your Compleanno!
Hope you have had a wonderful birthday...eating great Italian food, of course 

Cento di questi giorni!:bounce: 

Pongi


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thank you, Pongi! That's exactly what we did. Since my husband had to work that day, we went to a local Italian place where I enjoyed canneloni stuffed with veal and mushrooms. The next evening I made grilled chicken with insalata capresi and prosciutto with melone. What a birthday without something Italian! :bounce:


----------

